# Concours de la Plus Belle Photo  Episode 1



## Deleted member 1094330 (20 Octobre 2013)

*Principe :*
L'initiateur de ce fil donne le premier thème et désigne le/la gagnant-e.
Le/la gagnant-e prend la suite et choisi un nouveau thème et ainsi de suite (merci Romuald).
Chaque concours durera un mois à partir de la date de lancement du thème.
"Chaque concours donnera lieu à l'ouverture d'un fil par le/la gagnant-e du précédent afin d'éviter les hors-sujet et d'améliorer la lisibilité du présent thème" (aCLR).

*Règles :*

Mêmes consignes que dans Porfolio : la taille des images ne devra pas dépasser *800 pixels* en largeur ou hauteur maximale, pour un poids de *150 Ko* maximum.
Une seule image par concours.
Pas de cadre autour de l'image.
Passé la date limite, les images postées seront purement et simplement effacées.
La participation à ce concours implique l'acceptation expresse et sans réserve des présentes règles.

Tout-e contrevenant-e aura un _gage photographique_*** qu'il/elle devra présenter dans le même fil.
Tout-e contrevenant-e qui ne s'acquitterait pas de son gage sera banni temporairement par le modérateur de la place.
Tout-e récidiviste sera plongé dans un bain d'hyposulfite de sodium.


*** Le _gage photographique_ sera de faire une photo à la manière de (*nom d'un grand photographe*).


__________________________________________________

Concours de la Plus Belle Photo  Episode 1


*Thème* : *Abstrait*
*Date limite* : *Mercredi 20 novembre 2013*

Allez, un thème assez classique (mais, pas si simple) pour commencer.


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Concours de la Plus Belle Photo  Episode 1
> 
> 
> *Thème* : *Abstrait*
> ...



Puis-je ajouter abstrait sans bidouille photoshopienne, sinon on va dès le début vers des images type josé culot :afraid:


----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (20 Octobre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Puis-je ajouter &#8220;abstrait&#8220; sans bidouille photoshopienne, sinon on va dès le début vers des images type josé culot :afraid:


La retouche numérique étant le pendant du labo argentique, si certains ont le culot de pousser les curseurs avec des mouffles, c'est leur problème.


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2013)

Resucée de 72h pour convaincre, ou simplement pâle copie de ça,  quoi.


----------



## peyret (29 Octobre 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (30 Octobre 2013)

yvos a dit:


> Resucée de 72h pour convaincre, ou simplement pâle copie de ça,  quoi.


Comme dit ici, 
"Peut-être déjà fait, mais c'est simple et déjà éprouvé et cela relancera un peu le train-train de Portfolio".

Cela n'avait donc pas la prétention de révolutionner quoi que ce soit, uniquement l'envie de faire bouger les lignes, de créer une dynamique (mais cela, c'était avant la refonte de PVPBP).
Ensuite, l'expérience de 2005 n'aura duré qu'un mois, en espérant que cette "pâle copie" dure un peu plus longtemps.


----------



## yvos (30 Octobre 2013)

_Macallan_ a dit:


> Ensuite, l'expérience de 2005 n'aura duré qu'un mois, en espérant que cette "pâle copie" dure un peu plus longtemps.



L'expérience a duré d'avantage. Il y a ce fil, puis ce fil, puis évolution 1 et 2 puisque visiblement tout le monde ne s'y retrouvait pas, puis 72h parce que le principe du gagnant soulait tout le monde, etc.


Le problème n'est pas le contenant, mais le contenu, principalement conditionné par l'état d'esprit dans lequel les membres souhaitent participer. 

Je reviens avec une photo d'ici demain car l'initiative quoiqu'il arrive reste bonne


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Novembre 2013)

* ( Click to zoom.  ) *
​


----------



## ranxerox (20 Novembre 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 1094330 (25 Novembre 2013)

Ma modeste contribution pour clore ce concours :






Un grand merci à tous les participants.

Je laisse la main à *Human-Fly*.


----------

